# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Help gezocht: van plumpudding tot adonis

## Papa Pino

Dag allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw hier en de zoveelste die vraagt *wat* ik moet doen om een gespierd lichaam te krijgen en *hoe* dit moet gebeuren :Wink: 

Eigenlijk weet ik wel wat ik moet doen, namelijk trainen, en hoe dit moet gebeuren, namelijk hard werken en op een constante basis. Dit ben ik dan ook van plan en ga ik serieus aanpakken!

Het punt is dat ik meteen een goed programma wil hebben, zonder er voor naar de sportschool te gaan. Ik heb thuis een fitnessapparaat staan waar je op kunt zitten en o.a. biceps, triceps, schouders, been en butterfly oefeningen kunt doen. Ook heb ik zo'n Ab-Pro apparaat staan.... Ooit eens aangeschaft en verwacht dat ik de volgende dag een sixpack zou hebben :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ik ben 32 jaar, rond de 2 meter en weeg zo'n 103 kilo - tikkie te zwaar dus. Zweet snel, (ruikt soms naar ammoniak=spierverbranding?) Ik heb een goede bouw, brede schouders maar een buikje en beginnende "man-boobs". Er staat niets meer strak en dat stoort me enorm. :Smile: 
Ik hoef niet zo nodig veel af te vallen, maar zou wel graag meer spiergroei willen zien.

Zo'n 7 jaar geleden ben ik gestopt met fitness op hobby basis en sindsdien niets meer gedaan. Wel gevoetbald (dus bier drinken), af en toe hardgelopen en af en toe fitness weer opgepikt maar dit was telkens van korte duur vanwege andere interesses.

Nu ben ik sinds een paar dagen weer bezig met opdrukken en ga ik het hardlopen oppikken. Ik mik op 3 dagen in de week en dan elke dag 5 km om buikje weg te werken.

Als iemand mij aan een goed (thuis)programma kan helpen met fitness en/of eettips en traintips, waar ik me in kan vastbijten houd ik mij aanbevolen. 

Alvast bedankt en sorry voor de vele verzoeken in mijn eerste bericht. Ben alleen erg enthousiast :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Hou dat enthousiasme vast  :Wink: 
GO FOR IT!!!!
Succes

----------

